# Staying On My Finger?



## GabeB (Oct 4, 2015)

Hello I have some few issues with my budgie sitting on my finger. He hops on my finger fine but he only stays on if I give him something to eat. I don't move my hand around or anything. The only other time he doesn't hop off is outside his cage because he's too busy looking around and chirping. Any ideas?


----------



## MineOfBudgies (Apr 23, 2015)

It sounds like he is still a little afraid of your hand. Rest your hand at the bottom of his cage for about 30 minutes a day (Doesn't have to be all at one time) and just talk and sing to him for about 2 days. 

Do the exact same thing as the days pass but move your hand closer to him. Once you can put your hand right next to his feet without him being scared, feed him a treat. This should make him feel more comfortable with your hand. 

I used this method with Ace and he will step up no problem and will stay there until he gets bored  I wish you the best of luck! I'm sure other members will give you better advice than I did


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

MineOfBudgies is right, your bird is still not completely comfortable yet, but if you keep patient, and keep being his buddy, before long you will have to shoo him away to get some bird free peace....


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*MineOfBudgies has given you very good advice.
Positive reinforcement is important when training your budgie. 
In addition to giving him treats, start telling him what a good boy he is. Talk to him as if he were a small child -- budgies love praise!

http://talkbudgies.com/training-bonding/237105-using-positive-reinforcement-training.html

http://talkbudgies.com/training-bonding/265337-basics-clicker-training.html*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I agree completely  I hope that it progresses steadily with your little one, keep us posted!


----------

